# Rider profile with photo?



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone run into a profile yet with a photo? Do they even show if they do?


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

A photo, ha! Lucky if you get a real name these days.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

On lyft you sometimes get a photo with riders profile.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

ctuber 
I've always had my photo on my profile and I've been riding with uber in NYC for 2.5 years. But since I've never picked myself up I can't tell if the photos actually show or if it's not even visible to the driver. Hence why I'm asking the question.


----------

